# Is chicken Boullion OK for colon prep days



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Reason I ask is because some sites online say fat free broth.

Other sites say boullion is OK to consume for liquid diet.

the boullion I have has 1 gram of fat- so not fat free. Actually it says Total Fat 0%. Daily Values - 1%

Is this still ok?

Or am I just being stupid and freaking out for this prep?

My instructions don't say anything about this. And it's the weekend, so I can't call the office.

edit to add: when I started coming to this site many years ago, it was very busy.

Such a shame to see it so quiet and older posts from a few years ago remaining as the most recent.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello
In my country you could eat it. 1gram of fat really isn't much. And it would be in the instructions if you couldn't. If it really bothers you then you should skip it and check with your doctor.
I'm sorry I cannot help you more. 
Good luck


----------



## Thnkr917 (11 mo ago)

sparrow said:


> Reason I ask is because some sites online say fat free broth.
> 
> Other sites say boullion is OK to consume for liquid diet.
> 
> ...


As a nurse, if the doctor's order says clear liquid diet we can give bouillon, jello, water, clear juices. If it says FULL liquid then you can also have cream soups and things like that that are all liquid no pieces in it, as well. SO, if it just says liquid diet, your ok with broth or bouillon. However, you shouldn't be looking online for your diet restrictions. There should be instructions from your specific doctor in your paperwork. Typically colon prep is completely nothing by mouth accept the prep overnight and you keep drinking the prep until you are pooping clear. It's usually a long night of pooping.


----------

